# Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland



## tenchu (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

ich fahre regelmäßig ins Gelderland zum Zanderangeln nun würde ich gerne mal wieder ein paar Karpfen auf die Schuppen legen. Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wo das mit meinem Visspass am meisten Sinn macht? Irgendein Kanal oder anders leicht zu beangelndes Gewässer. ich möchte nicht zu großen Aufwand betreiben und es wäre toll wenn ich mich mit dem Wohnmobil ans Wasser stellen könnte. 

VG

Tenchu


----------



## Thomas. (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*



tenchu schrieb:


> Irgendein Kanal oder anders leicht zu beangelndes Gewässer. ich möchte nicht zu großen Aufwand betreiben und es wäre toll wenn ich mich mit dem Wohnmobil ans Wasser stellen könnte.
> 
> Tenchu



Strom, Kabel und Internet Anschlüsse wären bestimmt auch von Vorteil, und das Pizzataxi sollte auch liefern? da gibt es jede menge, und wenn du mir sagst wann du anreisen möchtest werde ich mal einige meiner Niederländischen Arbeitskollegen fragen ob sie eine Woche vorher anfüttern würden und am Tag deiner Ankunft dir das ganze Zeugs auch noch aufbauen  #d


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Januar 2018)

Also das mit dem Wohnmobil wirst du Knicken können. Wenn du da über Nacht bleiben willst ist es nur erlaubt ein Zelt /Schirm zu benutzen. Diese nur in grün  braun oder Natur Farben. 
Dann darf die „ Behausung „ nur einem  Größe von Max.  2,20 x 2,80 m haben. In manchen Federaties muss das Zelt oder der Schirm sogar nach vorn hin offen sein. 
Dazu kommt das sich nachts nur Personen am Wasser befinden dürfen die aktiv angeln, falls du mit dem Gedanken spielst Frau/Freundin mit zu nehmen. 


Zum eigentlichen Thema. 
Kanäle / Flüsse gibt es in der Gegend aber mal Ebend auf die Schnelle nen Karpfen fangen wird auch da nicht so einfach. Bin aber auch nicht so der Karpfen Spezi. 

Gruß Bronco.


----------



## tenchu (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Okay dass das jetzt kommt war mir klar... ich hab mir noch gedacht schreib es direkt dabei.... 

Der Grund warum ich mit dem Wohnmobil ans Wasser möchte ist folgender: 

Mein Vater hat mir zu Weihnachten einen gemeinsamen Angelausflug geschenkt, er selbst angelt aber nicht und hat dementsprechend auch keinen Schein. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne nach Holland mit ihm fahren da können wir ihm einen Visspass kaufen und gut ist. 

ja und zum Wohnwagen, so wie ich ihn kennen wird er wohl kaum auf einer Pritsche im Zelt schlafen wenn er im Wohnmobil pennen kann, daher hatte ich gedacht es gäbe irgendwo stellen wo man sich mit dem Wohnmobil hinstellen kann. Ich kenne so stellen an deutschen Kanälen aber da darf er ja leider nicht angeln. 

Des Weiteren ist meine Wahl aufs Karpfenangeln gefallen weil er da nicht falsch machen kann. Ich kann ihm alles vorbereiten und er kann dann den Fisch drillen. 

Also was meint ihr.... auch für Alternativen bin ich sehr offen. 

Viele Grüße 

Tenchu


----------



## Marcoallround (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Hey 
Muss es unbeding im Gelderland sein? 
Währe es für dich auch eine Möglichkeit dass der Wohnwagen nicht direkt neben dem Gewässer steht sondern paar minuten Fussweg i(max 10 min) kauf zu nehmen? Dann kenne ich nähmlich das eine oder andere Gewässer bei dem das möglich ist. 
Grüsse


----------



## tenchu (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*



Marcoallround schrieb:


> Hey
> Muss es unbeding im Gelderland sein?
> Währe es für dich auch eine Möglichkeit dass der Wohnwagen nicht direkt neben dem Gewässer steht sondern paar minuten Fussweg i(max 10 min) kauf zu nehmen? Dann kenne ich nähmlich das eine oder andere Gewässer bei dem das möglich ist.
> Grüsse



ja klar, wie gesagt bin für alle Tips offen


----------



## Stacheljäger (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Dann musst du dir nen See mit anliegendem Campingplatz suchen wo du Angeln darfst ansonsten kannst es vergessen mit deinem Mobil. Wird Mega teuer wenn du dort einen auf Wildcamping machst.


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*



tenchu schrieb:


> Okay dass das jetzt kommt war mir klar... ich hab mir noch gedacht schreib es direkt dabei....
> 
> Der Grund warum ich mit dem Wohnmobil ans Wasser möchte ist folgender:
> 
> ...



Es war nur ein gut gemeinter Hinweis. 
Denn so sehr ich dein Anliegen auch verstehe , es ändert leider nichts daran das es nicht erlaubt ist.
Was mir grad noch einfällt. 
Es gibt viele Campingplätze die direkt am Wasser liegen.  Da ein Stellplatz in erster Reihe und ihr könntet quasi alles wie gewünscht abdecken. Angeln / Vater im Wohnmobil. 
Hab schon öfter gesehen das Leute das so machen wenn ich mit dem Boot vorbei gefahren bin. ;-). Das was allerdings nicht in Gelderland. Sondern an Einem Fluss und Kanal in Overijssel. Aber in Gelderland gibt es sowas bestimmt auch. 


Gruß Bronco.


----------



## Gast (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Und gleich darauf achten ob Nachtangeln gestattet ist
Wäre ja schade wenn man Nachts die Ruten reinholen müsste wenn man auf Karpfen angelt.
Je nach Vereinszugehörigkeit bieten der ein oder andere Verein aber auch schöne eigene Gewässer an die regelmässig mit Karpfen besetzt werden.
Da stehen die Chancen sehr gut binnen weniger Stunden ein paar Karpfen zu fangen, allerdings besteht da immer C&R Pflicht.


----------



## tenchu (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Hat einer von euch Ideen für solch einen Campingplatz?


----------



## Marcoallround (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Karpfen im Gelderland Niederlande Holland*

Hey 
Schau mal auf der Website vom de Wielen rein. Sehr guter Karpfenbestand und auch hechte hats n paar. Da kannst du aber die Boilies zuhause lassen die kennen sie schon aif die geht GAR nichts mehr. Aber zb Kartoffeln,Maiskette,Erbsen und Teig funktioniert trotzdem gut. Falls du gehen solltest hätte ich noch paar tipps für dich.
Grüsse


----------

